# Work



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Less than exciting these days in the space industry mate? [smiley=dunce2.gif]

Now what was it you were saying about that Plumbing NVQ? [smiley=idea.gif]



Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nah - its still good. Just the past two weeks have been 12-14hrs days - too many projects and very tight deadlines....

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Oh for the days when I had too mamy projects with too many tight deadlines.......


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Oh for the days when I had too mamy projects with too many tight deadlines.......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nought wrong with a bit of pressure and tight deadlines lads ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

There is when its got to be 100% right, no bugs or glitches, ready to go on a rocket. Once its up its not coming back for corrections.... thats pressure [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*grin* over and out roger LOL ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

http://www.stopstart.fsnet.co.uk/Sounds/Tostart.wav

Hope it works when you click it.


----------

